# $100 Amazon Gift Card.  What should I buy?



## Fizz (Oct 23, 2022)

Just curious what you would tell someone just getting started in pedal building to buy with a $100 Amazon gift card?  I just placed a big Tayda order so I should be good on most parts.  What about tools or specialty parts?


----------



## giovanni (Oct 23, 2022)

Do you have a good soldering iron? Hookup wire? Vise? Small pliers/cutters? Automatic wire strippers? The list goes on…


----------



## jimilee (Oct 23, 2022)

Hakko FX888D


----------



## Fizz (Oct 23, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Do you have a good soldering iron? Hookup wire? Vise? Small pliers/cutters? Automatic wire strippers? The list goes on…


I have a nice Weller WE1010NA and small pliers.  I don't have any automatic strippers.. any recommendations on these?  I also need some drill bits if anyone can recommend some.


----------



## giovanni (Oct 23, 2022)

Fizz said:


> I have a nice Weller WE1010NA and small pliers.  I don't have any automatic strippers.. any recommendations on these?  I also need some drill bits if anyone can recommend some.


I have a Knipex which works very well! I recommend getting a set of titanium bits, at least a few small ones for pilot holes and a couple step bits in different sizes.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 23, 2022)

Fume extractor


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 23, 2022)

-PPE (got good eye protection? How about some fume extraction)
-Solder/Flux
-Parts Organizers (I like the Akro Mills 10144 and 10164. They’re normally like $50-60 each, but if you keep an eye on them, they drop to like $35-40 each a few times per year)

Any of those tickle your fancy?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 23, 2022)

Also some kind of magnification, either a headset or on a swivel


----------



## iamjackslackof (Oct 23, 2022)

I've found that Amazon has some knobs. Some are crazy expensive, but some are pretty reasonable and some are different than any I've seen at the usual pedal places.


----------



## Fizz (Oct 23, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> -Parts Organizers (I like the Akro Mills 10144 and 10164. They’re normally like $50-60 each, but if you keep an eye on them, they drop to like $35-40 each a few times per year)
> 
> Any of those tickle your fancy?


Those Organizers are a little pricey but when I was viewing them on Amazon I found this one for half off and got two  Hopefully they will be good enough.


			Amazon.com


----------



## Fizz (Oct 23, 2022)

giovanni said:


> I have a Knipex which works very well! I recommend getting a set of titanium bits, at least a few small ones for pilot holes and a couple step bits in different sizes.


Which Knipex do you have exactly?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 23, 2022)

Fizz said:


> Those Organizers are a little pricey but when I was viewing them on Amazon I found this one for half off and got two  Hopefully they will be good enough.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


looks great! I just use the AM ones because the sizes are convenient for me, and I only ever buy them when they're on sale for- they're no better quality-wise than any of the others, so yours should be just as good (plus the blue is way spiffier!). Enjoy!
Of course, now you need to invest in a label maker of some sort, so you know what you have in each of the drawers 😉


----------



## giovanni (Oct 23, 2022)

Fizz said:


> Which Knipex do you have exactly?


I think I have this one (I don’t have my tools with me at the moment).


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 23, 2022)

Soldering iron, a helping hand, flush cutters, hookup wire, and good lighting. Maybe a magnifying glass. You may get lucky with enclosures


----------



## steviejr92 (Oct 23, 2022)

Fizz said:


> I have a nice Weller WE1010NA and small pliers.  I don't have any automatic strippers.. any recommendations on these?  I also need some drill bits if anyone can recommend some.


On the drill bits I use a set of titanium tipped drill bits from harbor freight

These are the ones I use
https://www.harborfreight.com/titanium-drill-bit-set-29-piece-61637.html
Can’t go wrong with 20 bucks they also have step drill bits if you only have a drill that can go up to 3/8ths like mine does. 
I know you said Amazon but hey…🤷‍♂️


----------



## Laundryroom David (Oct 23, 2022)

Fizz said:


> Just curious what you would tell someone just getting started in pedal building to buy with a $100 Amazon gift card?  I just placed a big Tayda order so I should be good on most parts.  What about tools or specialty parts?


Digital multimeter.


----------



## BryGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/Pliers-Carbo...IjoiNC4yOCIsInFzcCI6IjMuOTUifQ==&sr=8-52&th=1 

You can thank me later


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 24, 2022)

Fizz said:


> Just curious what you would tell someone just getting started in pedal building to buy with a $100 Amazon gift card?  I just placed a big Tayda order so I should be good on most parts.  What about tools or specialty parts?


FUME EXTRACTOR w/ good filter. Harry Klipton and Bricksnbeatles nailed it. Not sexy, too often overlooked, yet so important to your health.
Then a really bright light around a good magnifier glass.


----------



## Dan M (Oct 24, 2022)

I use all of these:  Fume extractor, solder mat, magnifying lamp, magnifying goggles, solder, and lead wipes.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07VWDN29F?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
		




			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07CF77Q3N?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
		




			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07BGW4245?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
		




			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B073RFKHD6?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
		




			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071GWM9QN?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
		




			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07R61JGN5?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## Fizz (Oct 24, 2022)

> giovanni said:
> 
> 
> > Hookup wire?
> ...


What hookup wire on Amazon is recommended?  I ordered some from Tayda but they left it off my order and haven't gotten back with me about it so no telling how long it will be before I get some.  Might as well order from Amazon.


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 24, 2022)

Never heard of the Lead Wipes before, thanks @Dan M !

The goggles look good, too.


----------



## Joben Magooch (Oct 24, 2022)

They are a bit spendy for snips, but they're Knipex, so you know it's good...

Wire-catching snips.

They have a little spring-loaded bar that catches the leads as you snip away. Don't have to worry about bits going flying or whatnot. Kind of a luxury thing but I love them.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 24, 2022)

Fizz said:


> What hookup wire on Amazon is recommended?  I ordered some from Tayda but they left it off my order and haven't gotten back with me about it so no telling how long it will be before I get some.  Might as well order from Amazon.


Honestly, I've had no problems with some of the cheaper solid core stuff. Not sure if you like solid or stranded wire. Both have their pros and cons. A box of this will get you dozens of builds.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B088KQFHV7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		



			Amazon.com


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 24, 2022)

Man, I don't have a fume extractor, that might explain the strange growths coming out the side of my head with all the soldering I do.
I do have a ceiling fan over my bench though.....


----------



## giovanni (Oct 24, 2022)

Fizz said:


> What hookup wire on Amazon is recommended?  I ordered some from Tayda but they left it off my order and haven't gotten back with me about it so no telling how long it will be before I get some.  Might as well order from Amazon.


It depends. If you like stranded, I usually go for 24-26 AWG or higher, there are plenty of options on Amazon!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 24, 2022)

Amazon.com
		


You could get a few!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 24, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Man, I don't have a fume extractor, that might explain the strange growths coming out the side of my head with all the soldering I do.
> I do have a ceiling fan over my bench though.....


Blowing those fumes right back at you


----------



## Fizz (Oct 24, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> You could get a few!


Did I miss something here?


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 24, 2022)

Perhaps you missed my inability to take anything seriously. That's all though. Fume extractor is a good call though if you don't already have one.


----------



## sticky1138 (Oct 24, 2022)

If you think you'll be in it for the long run (who am I kidding, you will be), then it's worth it to invest in a good iron if you don't already have one.

I started out with a cheap $20 Weller and ended up spending $10/month replacing the crappy tips because they rounded off quickly. I switched to a Hakko FX-600 and I'm going strong on the same tip at least eight months later, so it paid for itself.


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 24, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Man, I don't have a fume extractor, that might explain the strange growths coming out the side of my head with all the soldering I do.
> I do have a ceiling fan over my bench though.....


I'm currently just using a large table-fan to suck it away from where I'm working, but it blows it towards the furnace which then redistributes the lead throughout the house; 
also, the room itself still fills up with lead fumes, it's just not as noticeable 'cause the PPM goes way down when you're not huffing it right off the solder iron. 

I did buy some ducting and a duct-fan and was going to blow the fumes out the basement window, which I still plan on doing. Should create some interesting flowers and tomatoes next season. Just need to figure out how to cut a hole in the window and have it still close so the pending snows don't come in, hang the ducting tube over the work-bench without it being in the way, rig up a switch and power for the duct-fan, then fab a place to put the filters in line with the fan/duct-work... 

Oh sod it. I'm just going to spend more money and get a pre-fabbed standalone fan with cartridge filters. My Solder-Sifu always says, don't waste time building the tools you need to work with when you could be working on the things you need to build (loosely translated). That one DAN M linked to looked good and I bet is far cheaper than a Gen-U-Whine Hakko extractor-fan.





Fizz said:


> Did I miss something here?


You just use the bear's stuffing in the filter section of your fume-extractor. Cheaper than the custom-fit charcoal filters made for your extractor. If you're doing a particularly heavy job, you just stuff the whole bear in the hole and guaranteed no fumes shall pass.


----------



## Laundryroom David (Oct 24, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Honestly, I've had no problems with some of the cheaper solid core stuff. Not sure if you like solid or stranded wire. Both have their pros and cons. A box of this will get you dozens of builds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.  Fwiw and ymmv and whatever other acronyms there may be … I prefer solid core, but I’ve had no issues with either that I’ve gotten. No magic to it I’ve found.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 24, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I'm currently just using a large table-fan to suck it away from where I'm working, but it blows it towards the furnace which then redistributes the lead throughout the house;
> also, the room itself still fills up with lead fumes, it's just not as noticeable 'cause the PPM goes way down when you're not huffing it right off the solder iron.
> 
> I did buy some ducting and a duct-fan and was going to blow the fumes out the basement window, which I still plan on doing. Should create some interesting flowers and tomatoes next season. Just need to figure out how to cut a hole in the window and have it still close so the pending snows don't come in, hang the ducting tube over the work-bench without it being in the way, rig up a switch and power for the duct-fan, then fab a place to put the filters in line with the fan/duct-work...
> ...


The lead doesn't make it into the fumes but the rosin fumes aren't good either


----------



## fig (Oct 24, 2022)

A large room, and a good DMM


----------



## steviejr92 (Oct 24, 2022)

fig said:


> A large room, and a good DMM


Doubling down on the large room part…..


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 24, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> The lead doesn't make it into the fumes but the rosin fumes aren't good either


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 24, 2022)

fig said:


> A large room, and a good DMM


Please send me the Amazon link for a large room that’s  under $100! I could certainly use a few


----------



## steviejr92 (Oct 24, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Please send me the Amazon link for a large room that’s  under $100! I could certainly use a few


Yeah I’d buy a couple myself..


----------



## fig (Oct 24, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Please send me the Amazon link for a large room that’s  under $100! I could certainly use a few


Oops, that was AliExpress.


----------



## DAJE (Oct 24, 2022)

I only solder next to an open window with a fan blowing across my workspace towards the window. That's my version of a fume extractor, the only problem being that during the colder months I don't have much time to get things finished before it's too cold and dark for open windows.


----------



## Fizz (Oct 25, 2022)

fig said:


> A large room, and a good DMM


I'm kinda screwed on the large room.  What's a decent DMM that everyone recommends?  I have an inexpensive Craftsman DMM and one of those cheap free ones from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Fizz (Oct 25, 2022)

Laundryroom David said:


> Same here.  Fwiw and ymmv and whatever other acronyms there may be … I prefer solid core, but I’ve had no issues with either that I’ve gotten. No magic to it I’ve found.


I used to be a Electrician's assistant at a small engineering company when I was in college.  We built the prettiest Allan Bradley control panels with our solid core wire.  I've always be a fan of it since, because it is easy to make it look good.  It also fits in breadboards perfectly.


----------



## fig (Oct 25, 2022)

I also use solid core for most stuff on pedals. If your DMM has a 10MΩ input impedance, you should be fine.


----------



## fig (Oct 25, 2022)

Fizz said:


> Did I miss something here?


Exactly _why_ I clicked the link is unbcertain. What I _do_ know is, you see the strangest depictions on AZ sometimes.....


----------



## Laundryroom David (Oct 25, 2022)

DAJE said:


> I only solder next to an open window with a fan blowing across my workspace towards the window. That's my version of a fume extractor, the only problem being that during the colder months I don't have much time to get things finished before it's too cold and dark for open windows.





Fizz said:


> I'm kinda screwed on the large room.  What's a decent DMM that everyone recommends?  I have an inexpensive Craftsman DMM and one of those cheap free ones from Harbor Freight.


I bought an AstroAI DMM off Amazon a while back.  It’s fine.

At some point you might want something to test transistors with - I just use my ears and RG Keen’s method for rough sorting Ge transistors 😂


----------

